# Mortgage Int Supp-how long can u get it for?



## mcb (11 Jan 2010)

Hi

I am getting Mortgage Interest Supplement for the past year.  It has been  decreased alot without any reason.  Just wondering is that because I am on it for a year and will they eventually completely stop it?


----------



## burkeey (12 Jan 2010)

Hi there,
From what i can gather youll get it as long as is necessory ,depending on mortgage interest and income.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

Your entitlement to Mortgage Interest Supplement was probably reviewed and reduced due to changes in interest rates - as the interest portion of your repayment reduced, so did your entitlement.   If your income changed during the year, that may have affected the entitlement as well.   There were also 2 changes to the weekly minimum contribution (the min amount that everyone has to pay) - it was €13 at the end of 2008, increased to €18 at the start of 2009 and increased again to €24 in June 2009.

as burkeey said, MIS can be paid indefinitely, unless you were told at the start of the claim that it was for a specific period of time (some claims, where the interest repayments are very high, may be granted for a limited duration to allow the borrower time to renegotiate).


----------



## mcb (12 Jan 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the replies.

When I first applied for MIS i was never made aware that it would be for a specific amount of time.

Over the past year, my income has not changed at all and neither has the interest rates on my mortgage.  Basically everything as far as I am concerned is the exact same as when I first applied so I am a bit confused as why it has been reduced.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

Do the reductions correspond to the changes in the minimum contribution amounts I mentioned?  These changes applied to all MIS and Rent Supplement claims.

You should contact the CWO who deals with your claim if you think there's been any errors in your entitlements.  They can explain changes in payments to you.


----------



## mcb (12 Jan 2010)

In June 2009 it was reduced by €26.

The CWO does not deal with MIS anymore, it is dealt with HSE Special Housing Unit who are impossible to contact.

It has been reduced from approx €400pm to €100pm, which I think is a hell of alot!


----------



## ali (12 Jan 2010)

mcb said:


> In June 2009 it was reduced by €26.
> 
> The CWO does not deal with MIS anymore, it is dealt with HSE Special Housing Unit who are impossible to contact.
> 
> It has been reduced from approx €400pm to €100pm, which I think is a hell of alot!


 
When did the transition from CWO to HSE special housing unit happen? Is this countrywide? And when did your reduction kick in?

A.


----------



## mcb (12 Jan 2010)

The HSE Housing Unit have dealt with mine since about April 09. I dont know if country wide, I am in Dublin.

I got letter in November to tell me of the reduction to commence in December.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

Ali,
The unit that mcb is talking about is specific to HSE East only - central units which deal with Rent Supplement and Mortgage Interest Supplement claims have been set up to try to relieve the pressure on other CWOs.   If you are dealing with a CWO in a health centre, then you continue to do so until you're advised otherwise by the CWO concerned.

mcb,
I suggest you contact the unit to enquire about the change to your entitlement - write to them if you can't contact by phone (the address should be on the letter you received).


----------



## ali (12 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> Ali,
> The unit that mcb is talking about is specific to HSE East only - central units which deal with Rent Supplement and Mortgage Interest Supplement claims have been set up to try to relieve the pressure on other CWOs. If you are dealing with a CWO in a health centre, then you continue to do so until you're advised otherwise by the CWO concerned.
> 
> Many thanks for that Gipimann
> ...


----------



## mcb (13 Jan 2010)

Update

I got another letter today in relation to my MIS to inform me that it is now being stopped altogether, without any notice.  I rang the HSE Housing Unit in relation to the MIS and I was informed that it is being stopped because I have been on it for 12 months and that was that.

I was never informed of this when I was first applying for MIS.  I really dont know how I am going to financially manage without out.

Any advice

PS I did appeal their decision when they informed me that it was being reduced but it will take months for this outcome


----------



## ali (13 Jan 2010)

mcb said:


> Update
> 
> I got another letter today in relation to my MIS to inform me that it is now being stopped altogether, without any notice. I rang the HSE Housing Unit in relation to the MIS and I was informed that it is being stopped because I have been on it for 12 months and that was that.
> 
> ...


 
Have there been any developments in relation to the mortgage itself which would have prompted this ? For instance are there arrears which have built up which would lead the HSE to consider further MIS payments to be not in the best interest? Have you renegotiated with your lender for reduced payments or interest only or a payment break?

A.


----------



## mcb (13 Jan 2010)

Ali,

There has been no change what so ever in my income or the mortgage or no mortgage arrears.  I am on a 3 yr fixed rate.  Basically things are the exact same as they were 12 months ago.

The income that I am on is all SW based as my husband walked out on me and our 3 kids xmas '08.  

I dont understand it at all.  I would be better off selling house and getting rent allowance from SW!! I was getting approx €400 pm in MIS and if I rented i would get approx €1000pm towards rent.  Doesnt make sense to me at all.

I dont know what to do.


----------



## ali (13 Jan 2010)

mcb said:


> Ali,
> 
> There has been no change what so ever in my income or the mortgage or no mortgage arrears. I am on a 3 yr fixed rate. Basically things are the exact same as they were 12 months ago.
> 
> ...


 
mcb,

My sister is in receipt of this payment also and it is her lifeline. She wasn't made aware that there was a time limit on this payment either and as far as I'm aware there isn't a limit in the SW guidelines so this may be a basis for the appeal. I do know from other threads on this site that the whole MIS system is up for review this year but I'd be surprised if that is complete and decisions have been made on this already. I would say that this is going to be a new interim move and may well be overturnable on appeal, pending the new official guidelines. Don't despair yet. Contact your lender and explain and follow up on your appeal constantly to ensure an early hearing. 

Long term, removing this valuable supplement will only lead to more strain on the banks, court repossesions, the council list and rent supplement and the wider property market. It makes no sense.  Good luck and please post any developments.

A.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2010)

A 12 month limit is specified in the Operational Guidelines for Mortgage Interest Supplement - here are the qualifying conditions, taken from SW website.

*2.1 Qualifying Conditions *

_A person may be entitled to a supplement towards the amount of mortgage interest payable in respect of his or her residence provided that: _

_The loan agreement was entered into at a time when, in the opinion of the Health Service Executive, the person was in a position to meet the repayments. _
_The residence in respect of which the loan is payable, is not offered for sale _
_He or she is habitually resident in the State _
_The Health Service Executive must be satisfied in all cases that: _

_The amount of the mortgage interest payable by the claimant does not exceed such amount as the Health Service Executive considers reasonable to meet his or her residential and other needs. _
_It is reasonable to award a supplement having regard to the amount of any arrears outstanding on the loan. _
_In exceptional circumstances, the Health Service Executive may award a supplement where the amount of mortgage interest payable by a person exceeds such amount as the Health Service Executive considers reasonable to meet his or her residential and other needs. Such supplement is payable for a maximum of 12 months from the date of the claim._ 

If payment was being made for 12 months only, it would be reasonable to expect that a customer would be advised from the beginning.


----------



## mcb (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that.

Was never told that it would be for 12 months, maybe I just should of know that.

The things is though, I received letter in November 09 to say that it is being reduced which is effective from January 2010. So why would they of send a letter out like that if in January it should be up.

And then get letter out to say not getting at all.

Confusing?


----------



## gipimann (14 Jan 2010)

It might be the basis for an appeal, if you weren't advised that your payment was for a limited time only?

Don't know if you'd be successful, but certainly worth a try?

The 2 letters may have been due to a general review of all claims (the first letter), followed by a specific review of your claim (the second letter).


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jan 2010)

On reading the Operational Guidelines it appears to that the amount of MIS in *excess* of the HSE guidelines may only last for 12 months. It does not clearly state that amounts *within* the guidelines will be terminated after 12 months.

The 12 months condition appears to apply to the *Exceptional* cases only

Perhaps I'm missing something


----------



## gipimann (16 Jan 2010)

If the mortgage interest is considered to be outside what is "reasonable" (the grey area), a supplement may be granted for a max of 12 months - after which time payment ceases.   

If the mortgage interest is considered reasonable, then the 12 month limit doesn't apply and payment can continue as long as the person is eligible.


----------

